# cups problem

## Duke42

I'm Trying to get my printer working (Canon S500).

I had it successfully working on RedHat, Debian and FreeBSD - yes, I've been a long way in 3 weeks  :Smile: .

Anyway, It doesn't work under Gentoo, cupsd says:

Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 11!

I read something about "pstoraster" so I checked and don't have any. Now comes the problem: "emerge ghostscript" fails because of

gcc  -DHAVE_MKSTEMP -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -fno-builtin -fno-common  -I./obj -I./src  -o ./obj/gdevstp.o -c ./src/gdevstp.c

In file included from src/memory_.h:24,

                 from src/gdevprn.h:23,

                 from ./src/gdevstp.c:35:

src/std.h:26: arch.h: No such file or directory

In file included from src/gdevprn.h:31,

                 from ./src/gdevstp.c:35:

src/gxdevmem.h:113: parse error before `bits32'

src/gxdevmem.h:113: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

src/gxdevmem.h:113: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

src/gxdevmem.h:114: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `color24'

src/gxdevmem.h:114: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

src/gxdevmem.h:127: parse error before `}'

In file included from ./src/gdevstp.c:35:

src/gdevprn.h:256: sizeof applied to an incomplete type

src/gdevprn.h:256: sizeof applied to an incomplete type

make: *** [obj/gdevstp.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Now, where should I find "arch.h"?

P.S.: the really funny thing is that I _do_ have ghostscript-7.05.3-r1 installed - I build it (today). But I did "emerge -clean world" so perhaps something has gone wrong here ....[/b]

----------

## Miles

I know arch.h is included with the kernel sources but I doubt it's the one you're looking for. It's probably worth checking though.

----------

## bod

Do a search for cups - there are several other threads on this problem.

To get Ghostscript to compile, edit the ebuild file and change 'emake' to 'make'.

If cups still doesn't work (it didn't for me) unmerge cups & install the 1.1.14-r4 version.

----------

## Duke42

after changing "emake" to "make" in ghostscript emerge file I got it compiled. Now, I also have "pstoraster" in "/usr/libs/cups/filter". I wonder why it didn't get there in the first place.

Thx anyway, I'm admiring the cups printer test page now. Looks wonderfull.  :Wink: 

----------

## oddbudman

Hello i'm trying to get my flash new printer to work

The printer is a Lexmark z25

There is linux support for this printer however it is RPM based

I have installed the drivers, the script install goes fine (RPMs get installed correctly) but unfortunately they don't want to work with Gentoo.

I think it may have something to do with the drivers being made to work with lpd and not LPRng or CUPS

I have read on groups that it is possible to port the printer driver to CUPS through some foomatic utilities but the problem for me is that I can't seem to work out exactly what  file the driver is (all scripts in the install contain no commenting)

check this- it may help get you up to speed with what i want to do.

http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/foomatic-devel/2002q3/000848.html

If anyone has the PPD for this printer working can they please contact me?  or post on this forum?

ls /usr/local/lexmark/z25-z35/  gives

Z35Driver    bin        layout       lexmarkz25-z35                   scripts         z25-z35lsc            Z35lexerror           helpfiles  lexgui.conf    license                  printcap.insert       userconf

any help would be greatly appreciated  :Wink:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pantropik

Try the Lexmark 3200 driver.  I know it works for the Z22 and Z32 (which are the same, the Z22 just doesn't come with a black cartridge so you'll print color AND black from the color cartridge and spend lots of money on a new cartridge much faster ...)  But, anyway ... I dunno if that driver will work, but if it doesn't work anyway, what can it hurt, right?   :Smile: 

Good luck.

----------

